# The handy paint pail



## Paintamania (Aug 15, 2015)

Who here uses the Handy Paint Pail?

I use it all the time. I buy the liners for them... its about $3.00 Canadian for a pack of 6.

Then I fill it maybe about 2 or 3 inches full just enough for what I need to finish the top cut-ins.

The black grip strap is very comfortable and holds the bucket firmly in your hand.

It also has a magnet to hold your paint brush in place so it stays secure and clean when your not using it.

I prefer this method than using the 'traditional way' with a 1 gallon bucket and brush.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I use them a lot. I have all 4.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I think I remember maybe RH saying that he was surprised it was so handy. At first glance, looks like a total DIY'er tool, but I gotta admit, the magnetic strip looks pretty cool. I guess if the majority of my work was ground-level, I'd give it a whirl, but until they make one with a bale so I can attach my bucket hook, it's singles and deuces for this guy.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I think I remember maybe RH saying that he was surprised it was so handy. At first glance, looks like a total DIY'er tool, but I gotta admit, the magnetic strip looks pretty cool. I guess if the majority of my work was ground-level, I'd give it a whirl, but until they make one with a bale so I can attach my bucket hook, it's singles and deuces for this guy.


We've become fans of the Wooster Speed Bucket, it's got a bail and a Handy neodymium magnet. Whatever plastic they use makes it clean up more easily than any of the other work pots we've used, with the exception of the Paint Pups. I've actually been thinking about attaching Nd magnets to our Paint Pups...


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I have one but never use it. Too small for me. I like the woosters and the handy roller pail. The roller pail is big enough to keep a 3in and a hot dog in and still have room to slop the brush. Wonder how many of you guys still using the old cut pots?


----------



## stl911 (Jul 16, 2014)

i switch to wooster a while back because i can use the 4inch roller with it especially when painting doors.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I think I remember maybe RH saying that he was surprised it was so handy. At first glance, looks like a total DIY'er tool, but I gotta admit, the magnetic strip looks pretty cool. I guess if the majority of my work was ground-level, I'd give it a whirl, but until they make one with a bale so I can attach my bucket hook, it's singles and deuces for this guy.


This is the one I use. Think it's two gallon capacity though I would never put that much in it. The magnet strip is very handy - and it comes out for cleaning. I don't like holding a cut pail when at the top of an extension ladder and there is a really sturdy pivoting rod on the back for attaching it to the front rail of either step or extension ladders. The unit sits off to the side for easier access - no need for reaching through rungs.

I don't use this too much for indoor work but when cutting in on two story interiors it comes in pretty handy and you can also use a roller if you want. I really put this to use when doing the outside of my place. Great for rolling eaves and Hardi-Plank lap siding.

There are available liners but I haven't used them. After a bit of paint build up, a few twists and the paint peels out of it just like with any other plastic bucket.

All in all, well worth the price ($14.99 Amazon Prime - though I paid a bit more for mine but got it through my local supplier).


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I got 2 of those but mine are gray.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I got 2 of those but mine are gray.


Yeah, I saw those when searching online for the image to post. Appears to be exactly the same other than color. If you can get those any cheaper then go for it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

RH said:


> Yeah, I saw those when searching online for the image to post. Appears to be exactly the same other than color. If you can get those any cheaper then go for it.


Those were the first ones they made. They changed to a red polymer a few years back. Liners are way thin now. They give 6 and before it was 4 but thicker material.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Those were the first ones they made. They changed to a red polymer a few years back. Liners are way thin now. They give 6 and before it was 4 but thicker material.


Pffft… liners are for sissies. :yes::whistling2:


----------



## Paintamania (Aug 15, 2015)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I got 2 of those but mine are gray.


Their is also the pink one... I was thinking about getting my wife one...
Maybe you would want one too, eh? :whistling2:













RH said:


> Pffft… liners are for sissies. :yes::whistling2:


I use my pink handy pail with pink liners... does that make me a sissie? :jester:


LOL, all jokes aside, I just started using liners. I had the same handy pail for about three years and now I have a Mount Everest of paint gunked up on the top edge.

few weeks ago I bought new pails... now im only using liners... lets see if I get as much gunk this time.


----------



## Paintamania (Aug 15, 2015)

The Cutting Edge said:


> I have one but never use it. Too small for me. I like the woosters and the handy roller pail. The roller pail is big enough to keep a 3in and a hot dog in and still have room to slop the brush. Wonder how many of you guys still using the old cut pots?


Pretty messy... eh?

here is my old pails compared to the new pails used with the liners...

way easier to keep clean.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't like them. Singles and deuces with the paint magnet clip for me. I like to throw the lid on and go right back into it the next day that's how I roll.


----------



## Paintamania (Aug 15, 2015)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I think I remember maybe RH saying that he was surprised it was so handy. At first glance, looks like a total DIY'er tool, but I gotta admit, the magnetic strip looks pretty cool. I guess if the majority of my work was ground-level, I'd give it a whirl, but until they make one with a bale so I can attach my bucket hook, it's singles and deuces for this guy.


yeah, some people say its gimmicky... or for home owners... but in my opinion its a professional tool.


----------



## Paintamania (Aug 15, 2015)

Gough said:


> We've become fans of the Wooster Speed Bucket, it's got a bail and a Handy neodymium magnet. Whatever plastic they use makes it clean up more easily than any of the other work pots we've used, with the exception of the Paint Pups. I've actually been thinking about attaching Nd magnets to our Paint Pups...


I checked it out online, just heard of it now.

I like how it has a 4 inch roller tray built in... but the handle looks like it could interfere with the brush attached to the magnet.

That's what I like about the handy bucket, is that it has that hand strap. Fitting the pail snugly to your hand.

Have you tried the Wooster Pelican? It has the hand strap, magnet, and a 4 inch roller tray.

Anybody with experience using the pelican? Please share your opinion on it.
It looks like something im interested in adding to my arsenal. It appears to be fairly easy to clean and it has the roller tray that the handy bucket is lacking.

But it kinda looks awkward to carry around.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Paintamania said:


> I checked it out online, just heard of it now.
> 
> I like how it has a 4 inch roller tray built in... but the handle looks like it could interfere with the brush attached to the magnet.
> 
> ...


The bail doesn't seem to cause any problems with the brush.

Really not interested in the handstrap setup, but YMMV.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

No lid no Bueno imo


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Paintamania said:


> I checked it out online, just heard of it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a couple Pelicans given to me. They're fine except the hand strap thingy. I can't do much with a bucket of any kind without a bail. Certain jobs that where I never have to leave the ground, or if there's a surface I can set the bucket on like a countertop, I like them. Just can't get in the grove of the hand strap idea.

Ordered a dozen Speed Buckets, but they're taking their sweet time shipping them. Been like two weeks now. I'm really hoping they will work out and allow me to ditch duces and screens. I'm sick of dealing with screens, and I want liners.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Paintamania said:


> Pretty messy... eh?
> 
> here is my old pails compared to the new pails used with the liners...
> 
> way easier to keep clean.


Hell, you could just give those older ones a twist and a peel and have yourself two new pails.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Paintamania said:


> Pretty messy... eh?
> 
> here is my old pails compared to the new pails used with the liners...
> 
> way easier to keep clean.


Liners are a great way to keep the dried paint out of your beer at the end of the day. Just pull that liner out and fill-er up.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> I had a couple Pelicans given to me. They're fine except the hand strap thingy. I can't do much with a bucket of any kind without a bail. Certain jobs that where I never have to leave the ground, or if there's a surface I can set the bucket on like a countertop, I like them. Just can't get in the grove of the hand strap idea.
> 
> Ordered a dozen Speed Buckets, but they're taking their sweet time shipping them. Been like two weeks now. I'm really hoping they will work out and allow me to ditch duces and screens. I'm sick of dealing with screens, and I want liners.


It weird to me that you guys are even asking questions about these types of cut buckets. Every retailer around here that I've seen them at besides the box stores have had to practically give them away to get rid of them. I bought two of the pelicans a few years ago on clearance for $3 apiece and I haven't seen any since. I've seen the smaller handy paint pails on clearance at several stores in the last couple of years. I don't get what the deal is with painters in Ohio but they just seem bent on not trying new tools.

Like those brush covers from Shark Tank a couple of years ago. Stores are marking them down too a couple bucks apiece around here and they still can't sell any of them. They work, but no one wants them.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I'm with RH on this one liners are for sissys. I painted a bunch of new duplexes a while back. All the fire alarms had plastic covers on them that were stretchy on the one side. Found out they fit perfectly over my pelican and roller pail. I now have a plastic bag with about 150 of them in it. Ive never liked painting outa a gallon or the old school cut pots myself.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

The Cutting Edge said:


> I'm with RH on this one liners are for sissys. I painted a bunch of new duplexes a while back. All the fire alarms had plastic covers on them that were stretchy on the one side. Found out they fit perfectly over my pelican and roller pail. I now have a plastic bag with about 150 of them in it. Ive never liked painting outa a gallon or the old school cut pots myself.


I have never felt comfortable about trusting the bail on a gallon can.

(I was just giving Edgar a hard time about liners - but I really never do use them.)


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PACman said:


> It weird to me that you guys are even asking questions about these types of cut buckets. Every retailer around here that I've seen them at besides the box stores have had to practically give them away to get rid of them. I bought two of the pelicans a few years ago on clearance for $3 apiece and I haven't seen any since. I've seen the smaller handy paint pails on clearance at several stores in the last couple of years. I don't get what the deal is with painters in Ohio but they just seem bent on not trying new tools.
> 
> Like those brush covers from Shark Tank a couple of years ago. Stores are marking them down too a couple bucks apiece around here and they still can't sell any of them. They work, but no one wants them.


That's just what happened when one of our local lumberyards ordered in a case of Paint Pups for us. They decided to order some for stock...and they've been on the shelves for several years.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Gough said:


> That's just what happened when one of our local lumberyards ordered in a case of Paint Pups for us. They decided to order some for stock...and they've been on the shelves for several years.


paint Pups?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

The Cutting Edge said:


> paint Pups?


The five-quart version of the Paint Dawg line from Dripless.

http://dripless.com/en/buckets


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Gough said:


> That's just what happened when one of our local lumberyards ordered in a case of Paint Pups for us. They decided to order some for stock...and they've been on the shelves for several years.


I think it's a case of not being able to see the forest through the trees.

Most painters would rather spend time cleaning things rather than spend a little extra to save money in the long run.

Kinda like reusing a $2 roller cover for 10 jobs regardless of what it costs you in production.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> I think it's a case of not being able to see the forest through the trees.
> 
> Most painters would rather spend time cleaning things rather than spend a little extra to save money in the long run.
> 
> Kinda like reusing a $2 roller cover for 10 jobs regardless of what it costs you in production.


who uses them?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> I think it's a case of not being able to see the forest through the trees.
> 
> Most painters would rather spend time cleaning things rather than spend a little extra to save money in the long run.
> 
> Kinda like reusing a $2 roller cover for 10 jobs regardless of what it costs you in production.


Some of the other guys give me a hard time for using them. They shake their heads at the idea of paying $12 for a work pot when they make their own cut buckets for free. Then we do a little math.

At $0.50/liner, you've got to clean out your cut bucket pretty fast to make it a more economical solution. At $60/hr, that's less than 30 seconds.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I had one of the handy pails when they first came out, couldn't get used to it. Tossed it after a while. When they first came out the advertising showed one guy holding the thing via the strap and another guy had the thing attached to his belt via the strap.

I just couldn't foresee that going well.

"Oh, I've dropped something. I'll pick it up.... Oh dear."


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Hines Painting said:


> I think it's a case of not being able to see the forest through the trees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just got the speed buckets in yesterday. I'm understanding now why we had the confusion when you recommended them to me. You were saying they were about like 2 gallon buckets as far as capacity, but they're sold as 1/2 gallon capacity. 

They are a little bigger than I was imagining. Going to take some getting used to as far as holding it. 

















No liners yet though, so I might wait for those to come in before using it. Yeah, I'm a liner weinee. A big reason I want to ditch the deuce is the lack of available liners. Plus I'm tired of dealing with screens.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I had one of the handy pails when they first came out, couldn't get used to it. Tossed it after a while. When they first came out the advertising showed one guy holding the thing via the strap and another guy had the thing attached to his belt via the strap.
> 
> I just couldn't foresee that going well.
> 
> "Oh, I've dropped something. I'll pick it up.... Oh dear."


I always thought it would be a good design for a beer cup. At least for the parties I go to. You can pull that strap pretty tight so you can't lose it. Comes in handy.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Jmayspaint said:


> Just got the speed buckets in yesterday. I'm understanding now why we had the confusion when you recommended them to me. You were saying they were about like 2 gallon buckets as far as capacity, but they're sold as 1/2 gallon capacity.
> 
> They are a little bigger than I was imagining. Going to take some getting used to as far as holding it.
> 
> ...


If I need to I make my own liner with a deuce. Just simply put plastic indie of it preferably heavy plastic. Just rape it up around the outside walla. Just my 2c. I'm not a handy pail liner kinda guy. To me it's just a way for someone to make money. Plus I like to use a pothook as well.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The liners for these, all of these, pots. It's basically a peice of plastic that sits in the pot. So it's the pot without the handle? Really. I gotta think if u need a liner to save your pot? You are spending too much money on a pot. You buy paint? It comes with a pot. A 1 gal and a 5 gal, and I can't see a reason for any reason other size or configuration.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I had one of the handy pails when they first came out, couldn't get used to it. Tossed it after a while. When they first came out the advertising showed one guy holding the thing via the strap and another guy had the thing attached to his belt via the strap.
> 
> I just couldn't foresee that going well.
> 
> "Oh, I've dropped something. I'll pick it up.... Oh dear."


Same here, couldn't get the feel for it. We have I think 5-10 sitting in our storage unit. Carly got the pink one but never uses it. I prefer my regular cut bucket.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Oden said:


> The liners for these, all of these, pots. It's basically a peice of plastic that sits in the pot. So it's the pot without the handle? Really. I gotta think if u need a liner to save your pot? You are spending too much money on a pot. You buy paint? It comes with a pot. A 1 gal and a 5 gal, and I can't see a reason for any reason other size or configuration.



All about mini rollers for me. Yeah, you can use a 4' out of a single and anything up to 9' out of a five. Using a deuce gives you an easy way to use a variety of minis 4, 6, or 7 inch. And it's easer to use on a ladder than a five. 

The brush has been dying a slow death since the invention of the roller and the advent of acrylics. I almost never use a brush only anymore, it's just not an efficient application tool by itself in many situations. 

The liners aren't to save the pot, but rather to save the time cleaning, or peeling out, or switching colors. Gough outlined the economics of it well earlier in the thread.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Same here, couldn't get the feel for it. We have I think 5-10 sitting in our storage unit. Carly got the pink one but never uses it. I prefer my regular cut bucket.



One thing I do like the handi pails for is mixing small batches of hot mud. Use a liner and just throw it away when I'm done. No need to clean up a pan. It's almost a joke trying to paint with one to me, I keep wondering where the roller and pot hook goes


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Oden said:


> The liners for these, all of these, pots. It's basically a peice of plastic that sits in the pot. So it's the pot without the handle? Really. I gotta think if u need a liner to save your pot? You are spending too much money on a pot. You buy paint? It comes with a pot. A 1 gal and a 5 gal, and I can't see a reason for any reason other size or configuration.


Couldn't agree more. Why grab more crap you have to carry around in your van? I'm constantly looking at stuff and thinking "do I really need this"?

One more thing to deal with. I don't need it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> One thing I do like the handi pails for is mixing small batches of hot mud. Use a liner and just throw it away when I'm done. No need to clean up a pan. It's almost a joke trying to paint with one to me, I keep wondering where the roller and pot hook goes


I never thought about mixing mud in them. I may have to try it. I use a 3" brush for just about every thing, the 3" in that pot doesn't feel right. Plus having to hold it up myself I know it would end up spilling. My 5 qt pail is to me much easier to hold and move around with. Plus a mini roller and mini screen fit the 5 qt.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> Just got the speed buckets in yesterday. I'm understanding now why we had the confusion when you recommended them to me. You were saying they were about like 2 gallon buckets as far as capacity, but they're sold as 1/2 gallon capacity.
> 
> They are a little bigger than I was imagining. Going to take some getting used to as far as holding it.
> 
> No liners yet though, so I might wait for those to come in before using it. Yeah, I'm a liner weinee. A big reason I want to ditch the deuce is the lack of available liners. Plus I'm tired of dealing with screens.


The pictures definitely don't do them justice in regards to the size, that's for sure. 

I'm still happy with mine, but the size is a little awkward so they aren't the only bucket I use; but if I want a 6 inch roller and a brush, it's the best I've found yet. 

I would like to try the one RH posted earlier, to see how it functions. The speed bucket is a little cumbersome in tight spots.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

I use the handy paint pail with liners everyday. Much less strain on my left hand and forearm while cutting in--faster and cleaner than dipping in a single. Use them way up on a ladder too. I hate hanging a pail and slow fishing for another dip of paint. Clean up is, well, non existent. I use the other handy thing when I'm brushing and using the 4 inch roller--not nearly as easy to hold. My partners still use gallon pails claiming to be old school. I've known them well over 20 years--they're just cheap and cringe at the thought of throwing away liners at the end of the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

